# Hey DOMS..



## AKIRA (Feb 16, 2010)

Youre Welcome.






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't fuck with us old fucks........we fuck your ass up. 

Dude brought the lumber for a 67 yo..............Just pounded dat dems grill in.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 16, 2010)

ahahah. 

"Ill fuck you up next time."  haha, yea right bro,.. you got fucked up by a 67 yr old man.

"we could press charges."

^ haha. You could try...... and so could the old man considering the black guy threw the first punch, no matter how "woman-nique" it looked.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 16, 2010)

"He be leakin'"


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2010)

"You can press changes.  I got it on video tape."

A bunch of black people watch a black guy start shit with a 67 year old white guy, and they think the black guy should press charges?  Even though the black guy threw the first punch, the other blacks thought that he was in the right.

I'm glad he got his face bashed in.

The black guy was a coward to begin with.  When the white guy started yelling at him at the back of the bus, his body language was shouting "I'm afraid!"  When the white guy moved to the front of the bus he took it as a sign of fear and pursued the white guy thinking that he could intimidate him.  He misunderstood the white guys preference not to fight as a sign of fear and got all messed up for it.

What's even more amusing is that the black woman that video tapped it put it up on the Internet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

haha . .  you let them dems vote . . bwahaha!


----------



## pitman (Feb 16, 2010)

bitch i will bring my pitbull next time !!!!! you lucky nigga...lol


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2010)

and sometimes an idiot looking for trouble finds it.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 16, 2010)

DOMS said:


> What's even more amusing is that the black woman that video tapped it put it up on the Internet.




Aaaand, she taped herself stealing his shit. Unreal.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> Aaaand, she taped herself stealing his shit. Unreal.


 
yeah I noticed that too . . shame on them, gives African-Americans a bad name


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2010)

From now on, you will refer to me as a European-American.

That it is all.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2010)

]


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


I was having a shitty day, and that video turned it all around. 

That old dude was the shit! He walked to the front of the bus to avoid whooping that nigger's ass, but he had to push his luck and walk up front and throw a punch. 

I watched the video a few times. What was the argument over?


----------



## MtR (Feb 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> yeah I noticed that too . . shame on them, gives African-Americans a bad name


 

Shit, I thought it was the crack smoking, convenience store robbing, child abandoning, welfare grabbing, and general laziness that did that!

My bad


----------



## FMJ (Feb 16, 2010)

KelJu said:


> What was the argument over?


 
The older guy asked how much the black guy charged for a shoeshine. LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

+1 

 .. that old dude gets the hi-5 for that performance .. . . motherfucker must have been a real hardarse back in the day!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2010)

"Black people don't have to do it, I could get a Chinaman"





Now that I have seen the video a few more times, it does sort of look like he provoked it. 

Still, I have no sympathy for a wannabe thug.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2010)

That shit was funny that old man fucked him up.. he told him do fuck with me.. sometimes it good to walk away...lol


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> +1
> 
> .. that old dude gets the hi-5 for that performance .. . . motherfucker must have been a real hardarse back in the day!


 
I wonder if Pops was on the gas.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 16, 2010)

Check the end: "gonna kill'em next time i see him".

Better bring a gun next time and don't miss bro or Pops might not stop.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I wonder if Pops was on the gas.


 
tren rage!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> tren rage!


 
Werd!!!! 

Gramps woulda killed that Dem if he woulda been able to keep throwin' down.......Just a few good cracks and that dem was leakin' like a sieve.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I wonder if Pops was on the gas.



I think he was on gear.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2010)

Gas = Gear............at least that's what we called it back in the day.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> I wonder if Pops was on the gas.



That and Pops has been in a beatdown or two in his day.

Cornrow is no longer a beatdown virgin.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 16, 2010)

classic old man...who ended up being a badass, lol


----------



## T_man (Feb 16, 2010)

_Watcha gonna do when the hulkster runs wild on YOU?_


----------



## Vance (Feb 16, 2010)

YouTube Video











Ever notice you come across someone once in a while you shouldn't have fucked with...?  That's me.

Rep me bitches!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 16, 2010)

OP: What started that ruckus to begin with?

What was said?  Do we know?

Anyway, good one!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2010)

i thenk the old guy was on the gas....cool


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2010)

i think the black guy stepped on his shoes


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 16, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7dSumXX1NF...&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7dSumXX1NF...xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## pitman (Feb 16, 2010)

the old man gave him a hard one...go vi..fuckin agra.....


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 16, 2010)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video


ahahahaha that kid got backhanded like twice.......

bitchslap motha fucka!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 17, 2010)

Good skater, vid!


----------



## Vance (Feb 17, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> ahahahaha that kid got backhanded like twice.......
> 
> bitchslap motha fucka!


 
The reverse dragon-punch!  You're going alright when you backhand a guy unconscious. 

Wha-chang!


----------



## Perdido (Feb 17, 2010)

Great Eastwood movie loaded with classic Pops on gas thug beatings





YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2010)

The Situation said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7dSumXX1NF8&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7dSumXX1NF...xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



*READ THIS THREAD:*
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/77983-youtube-embed-videos-how-instructions.html


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 17, 2010)

All I want to know is who is going to pay for that ambulance and the care he will receive?


----------



## FMJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> All I want to know is who is going to pay for that ambulance and the care he will receive?


 
I think we all know the answer to that...


----------



## Perdido (Feb 18, 2010)

The remix Mortal combat version





YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ IOU reps my man . . fucking awesome


----------



## FMJ (Feb 18, 2010)

rahaas said:


> The remix Mortal combat version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Rahaas, that was outstanding!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Rahaas, that was outstanding!







This thread is killing me!


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

"EPIC BEARD MAN" vs. "TYRONE" LOL

Was either TYRONE or JAMAL I guess. 

We've had violence against old people, now it's violence against kids time:






YouTube Video











And the Street Fighter remix:






YouTube Video


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

Zidane headbutt remix:  






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2010)

Vance said:


> "EPIC BEARD MAN" vs. "TYRONE" LOL
> 
> 
> And the Street Fighter remix:
> ...






Fuck you dude! I am home sick today, and you have in serious pain laughing my ass off at these videos. I laugh for a while and the cough up a lung.

Keep it up.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2010)

YouTube Video











Pitman gives his review....


----------



## FMJ (Feb 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Kent Brockman. lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2010)

rahaas said:


> The remix Mortal combat version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

u and the rex guy are on point


----------



## ROID (Feb 21, 2010)

I tried to pick a fight with an old man once.  He called me a bad name.  I would have won.

true story


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah right!  I almost tagged Jennifer Aniston once too.  

Again, I'm going to have to ask you to change your forum name.  We don't need to roids from Bama.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 21, 2010)

ROID said:


> I tried to pick a fight with an old man once. He called me a bad name. I would have won.
> 
> true story


 

You must be very proud.


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

ROID said:


> I tried to pick a fight with an old man once. He called me a bad name. I would have won.
> 
> true story


wowwwww cracker STAND UP AND SHOUT... midgets dont count fucker...


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Yeah right! I almost tagged Jennifer Aniston once too.
> 
> Again, I'm going to have to ask you to change your forum name. We don't need to roids from Bama. Thank you in advance.


 wowww are you two butt buddy hillbillys or butt buddy insessed family members ?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 26, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2010)

A flawless reproduction of the game!


----------



## Saney (Feb 26, 2010)

lol that street fighet remix was hot and that Punch Out video was the shit 

I need some Methyldrostanolone god damnit!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 24, 2010)

BUMP..........Hilarious thread. Now I can go work out in peace.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2010)

MCx2 said:


> YouTube Video



Holy Shit! That is awesome!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 24, 2010)

i love it


----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2010)

He be leakin' ------ LAWL!


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 25, 2010)

hilarious


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Edgar Vs Fernando street fighter remix*






YouTube Video











 I figured doms would enjoy this mexican kid failing to cross the bridge to US soil


----------

